# FISHING RECIPES!



## PanfishHunter (Oct 30, 2006)

Im going to post this in panfish and catfishing. List all your favorite and delicious recipes. The breading I use for frying ,which I got from a book is 2 cups corn meal or other breadings. 2 tbsp. flour,1 tsp. garlic powder , 1\2 tsp. paprika , 1 tsp. dillweed, 1\2 tsp. salt and 1\4 tsp pepper, I use more pepper and salt than that. It is the best breading I have ever used for frying.My grilled crappie recipe is commonly used. I make a bed out of foil for the crappie fillets. I spray pam and then sprinkle garlic and herb seasoning to add flavor and help sticking. I then place the crappie fellets on the bed of foil. Then add a few dashes of lemon juice to the fellets and a dab of butter on each of them. Then top with the freshest ground pepper you have and a pinch of salt. Wrap the bed up with the fillets and grill. But before putting them on , for best results , I do this but alot of people dont. I put wet hickory woodchips to smoke the crappie or catfish. Cook to it flakes then enjoy. I have more recipes but not going to type them all. Please list your favorite recipes for other people to try. Oh,I fry in conola oil or peanut oil. My mouth is watering. :wink:

:sniper: PanfishHunter


----------



## Mojo^ (Oct 15, 2006)

My breading recipe is almost identical to yours except I add just a bit of dry mustard. I put everthing in a brown paper bag and drop the fish in. I shake it all around until they are coated nicely and then drop them into the fish cooker. Sometimes, I will dip the fish in buttermilk first and then bread them. This seems to fluf up the breading quite nicely.

For the grill I like to melt about a cup of butter (not margerine) and add chopped garlic, lemon juice, salt & pepper, dried mustard and dill weed. Place the fish on the grill and baste generiously with the better while cooking. The trick here is to not overcook. Grilling takes less time that you might think.


----------

